# WHAT IS THIS?!?



## Nickolas135 (May 24, 2012)

http://fstoppers.com/what-photographers-do-to-entertain-themselves-in-an-airport

On the video 01:10 minutes in, What is that red thing ??


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2012)

It's a Canon monopod cover.


----------



## msdarkroom (May 24, 2012)

And it is covering the new Canon 2DX flamethrower.


----------



## DanoPhoto (May 24, 2012)

Love the airport's disclaimer in the article about the security threats. Not very comforting.


----------



## awinphoto (May 24, 2012)

Monopod cover... I got one my first year with CPS but haven't gotten any more since. It's cool but a tad too big for monfrotto monopods.


----------



## prestonpalmer (May 30, 2012)

awesome


----------

